# Vermeer super M net wrap again?



## johnny jee (May 14, 2012)

In the operating manual for the net wrap on this baler there is a part were it explains on how to set the home/cut position on the nose bar that presses the net down onto the knife, it says to set it at .6 , if you go into the diagnostics on the monitor and bring up net wrap , this is were you set the speed of the noise bar, it ranges from 0-5 seconds, still having trouble with net not cutting clean and hangind on the bale properly, just wondering if this setting needs to be higher or lower then what the manual says and maybe this is what the problem is.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Is the knife clean? I had that trouble last year and found dust built up on the back side of the knife, causing it to not cut all the way.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Not sure what you are expecting??A perfect square cut??That lays perfectly square on the bale??It's hard to say with out seeing a picture._

_Hanging on the bale is just that,it has to snag on some hay to stay on or just more wraps.If nice fine grass hay nothing to snag and the end may come loose._

_Are your tails more then a couple inches long (uneven)?_


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I had the same problem. Sometimes the net would even unroll from the bale when dumped. The dealer told me to tighten the brake 1/2 turn. No help. I read the book and cranked the net brake down 5 complete turns. It did better so I tightened another two.
The book says to adjust the brake until the net brake is overly tight, then back off until it works. I have not done that yet but will on the next new roll of net.
The net needs to be tight to cut evenly. If it is loose, it will tear rather than cut.

Also, the stop that controls the nose bar can be moved back some toward the end of the baler. This is supposed to be set with a new roll of net and will keep things the same as the size of the roll decreases.

According to my book (M Classic, same net wrap) the factory settings are generic and must be adjusted according to the quality of net used.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Try moving it to front notch if not there already..If to tight for your net it will tear off before net is all on.If you can run it there it will be tighter on the bale.Light net will not work at that setting.


----------



## johnny jee (May 14, 2012)

[sub]The net wrap is working perfectly now. One of Vermeers enginners came up to Ontario to the dealer we bought the baler from and they brought out to the field ehen we were baling, it ended up the tailgate was not go up fast enough and when the bale came out the belts would catch the net, we turned the hydraclics up on the tractor (7410) deere and that help alot. He also give us a roll of net call novatex which is made in Italy and is really heavy, can get away with a wrap and half. I have been really impressed with Vermeer over the years, they will really try to help you if you have problems with their product. Between the R2300 rake and this new super M baler, you can sure roll up a lot of hay in a hurry.[/sub]


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am glad you got this sorted out, am also glad you shared the cure with us.
Now I have become curious about the novatex net wrap. I am going to have to google it.
Our Vermeer dealer sells Tama and that is what I have been using.
Do you go over the edge?

Again, I am glad you finally got to the bottom of this and that it was a simple fix.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I was dumping a wrapped bale and having the net still attached in a place. When i went to start a new bale, the net would unreel because it was still attached to the last bale. I tightened the brake and it helped. My Vermeer guy said to clean out the knife blade area and it turned out to be the cause. It had caked up dust behind it and wouldn't let it cut. I always blow out the baler regularly but had missed that area.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

barnrope said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I was dumping a wrapped bale and having the net still attached in a place. When i went to start a new bale, the net would unreel because it was still attached to the last bale. I tightened the brake and it helped. My Vermeer guy said to clean out the knife blade area and it turned out to be the cause. It had caked up dust behind it and wouldn't let it cut. I always blow out the baler regularly but had missed that area.


I've had that also.Dust/Chaff can realy get packed in the V.Or a piece of corn cob.I try to check it every time I put a new roll in.Run pocket knife in the V and check it out for build up.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

im not really up on the super m net wrap box
how does it compare to the m as far as operation and use
i know my deere is a little complicated until you get the hang of how she sings then you can make it dance if you want


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

SIMPLE.It's the least complicated net wrap system on any rd baler.No feed rolls to deal with.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Couldn't resist.









Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok Vol...the Vermeer link works great...the John Deere link is slow, glitchy.....could that be some sorta sign?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i dunno i had a m and now i got a 568 and i can change rolls of net about twice as fast and i have to have someone help me do it


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Obviously the guy loading the Vermeer baler was not used to loading it!Looks like the cardboard tube was beat up or swollen also.Just to make it look bad.Jeeze.JD marketing.LOL


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I always tie a knot in the end of the pony tail to keep it all together and then cut off the excess fromt he knot. I could load up and go pretty fast but its kinda nice to take it easy and take it all in and have a little break and look things over after running hard thru a roll of net. In corn stalks I a can blow thru 120 bales and a roll of net in a little over and hour and a half.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Ok Vol...the Vermeer link works great...the John Deere link is slow, glitchy.....could that be some sorta sign?


We have a traveling tractor lawn sprinkler, I always thought it kinda looked like the old 20 series John Deere, you know 4020 etc. It was confirmed today while watering the rhubarb and asparagus, it got stuck in the middle of a drought.


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

I had an M and now also a 568. I like the cradle for the net but the M wrap system I still prefer. For me it's way quicker.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

why did you trade balers
i also had am M that i traded off for a deere 568


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

Lost Vermeer dealer and it would be 100 mile drive one way for me for parts. I custom bale so I was worried about down time. Deere works good, but if we had a dealer I would have stayed with Vermeer. I had no complaints with it. I put through 7500 bales in last year and half and only had to replace 2 teeth.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Get ready to buy pickup teeth now with the JD.Guys replace teeth daily baling cornstalks here with JD's_


----------



## balerguy1975 (May 6, 2012)

We will see, no cornstalks where I live. I have now baled 1200 this year and still have all the teeth which is a major improvement over my 566 I had.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My friends with green balers have all switched to the square looking teeth and are impressed. The old pick up teeth must have been a weak point.

On the net wrap issue.
A fellow told me that JD and Vermeer net was the same system until Vermeer updated to their new net wrap system. The guy spoke with robust authority so I have little faith in his proclamation.
He said that neither company made their own net wrapping system in the beginning and both used the same one. Deere tweaked theirs better than Vermeer and made it better than the original design. 
Then Vermeer designed their own which is on the newer balers today.
I have no way to verify what he said.
Does anyone know if any of that is true?


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i can tell you that deere and vermeer dont use the same system cuz until the m baler vermeer had 2 inch wide belts that ran on the net to carry it to the bale and im pretty sure that deere never did this

and on the pickup teeth the square ones are all you can get from 2008 on cuz mines a 08 and it has all square and i ate a cattle panel and straightened 2 teeth and away we went cuz it didnt break any there were a few other parts that went in the scrap but no teeth


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*I think the only similarity was that both JD and Vermeer had feed rolls that feed the net in to baler.They were not exactly the same.*


----------

